# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پزشکی شاهرود یا پزشکی ارتش؟؟؟؟

## farhad007

سلام دوستان
من امسال پزشکی شاهرود(دولتی) نیمسال دوم قبول شدم و کلاس هام از بهمن ماه شروع میشه اما امروز از دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش باهام تماس گرفتن و گفتن که اگه مایل باشم میتونم هفته آینده برای مصاحبه برم در ضمن این نکته رو هم بگم که اسم من تو چند برابر ظرفیت پزشکی ارتش اعلام شد ولی موقع انتخاب رشته من اصلا پزشکی ارتش رو انتخاب نکردم

مزایای پزشکی ارتش:
1-من ساکن کرج هستم و محل تحصیل ارتش تهران هست که نسبت به شاهرود خیلی نزدیک تره
2-از بدو ورود استخدام میشید و حقوق و بیمه دارید و طول دوره تحصیل جزو سابقه کار حساب میشه
3-نگرانی بابت آینده شغلی و اشباع شدن پزشکی عمومی ندارید

معایب پزشکی ارتش:
1-باید در محلی که ارتش دستور میده کار کنید
2-اگر قصد خروج از کشور(اقامت) رو داشته باشید با مشکلات فراوانی رو به رو میشید
3-برای گرفتن تخصص فقط میتونید رشته های مورد نیاز ارتش رو انتخاب کنید

مزایای پزشکی شاهرود:
از نظر محل کار و ادامه تحصیل آزادی زیادی دارید و با گرفتن تخصص میتوان به درآمد های بالایی رسید

معایب پزشکی شاهرود:
اگر بخواهید به عنوان پزشک عمومی کار کنید باید با افراد زیادی رقابت کنید چون بازار کار پزشکی عمومی در حال اشباع شدن است و کار در مناطق محروم و روستا ها هم مشکلات خاص خود را دارد و گذشتن از سد آزمون تخصص کار هر کسی نیست

به نظر شما کدوم رو انتخاب کنم؟؟؟

----------


## farhad007

سلام دوستان
من امسال پزشکی شاهرود(دولتی) نیمسال دوم قبول شدم و کلاس هام از بهمن ماه  شروع میشه اما امروز از دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش باهام تماس گرفتن و گفتن  که اگه مایل باشم میتونم هفته آینده برای مصاحبه برم در ضمن این نکته رو هم  بگم که اسم من تو چند برابر ظرفیت پزشکی ارتش اعلام شد ولی موقع انتخاب  رشته من اصلا پزشکی ارتش رو انتخاب نکردم

مزایای پزشکی ارتش:
1-من ساکن کرج هستم و محل تحصیل ارتش تهران هست که نسبت به شاهرود خیلی نزدیک تره
2-از بدو ورود استخدام میشید و حقوق و بیمه دارید و طول دوره تحصیل جزو سابقه کار حساب میشه
3-نگرانی بابت آینده شغلی و اشباع شدن پزشکی عمومی ندارید

معایب پزشکی ارتش:
1-باید در محلی که ارتش دستور میده کار کنید
2-اگر قصد خروج از کشور(اقامت) رو داشته باشید با مشکلات فراوانی رو به رو میشید
3-برای گرفتن تخصص فقط میتونید رشته های مورد نیاز ارتش رو انتخاب کنید

مزایای پزشکی شاهرود:
از نظر محل کار و ادامه تحصیل آزادی زیادی دارید و با گرفتن تخصص میتوان به درآمد های بالایی رسید

معایب پزشکی شاهرود:
اگر بخواهید به عنوان پزشک عمومی کار کنید باید با افراد زیادی رقابت کنید  چون بازار کار پزشکی عمومی در حال اشباع شدن است و کار در مناطق محروم و  روستا ها هم مشکلات خاص خود را دارد و گذشتن از سد آزمون تخصص کار هر کسی  نیست

به نظر شما کدوم رو انتخاب کنم؟؟؟

----------


## nitah

شما پزشکی شاهرود رو انتخاب کنید ...

پسر دایی من الان پزشک ارتش هست .. اونقدر اذیت شده که حتی انگیزه برای تخصص گرفتن نداره و میگه حیف عمر که واسه تخصص برای ارتش حروم بشه و برادرش هم که ارتش قبول شده بودد رو نزاشت بره ..
هرچندسال میفرستنش به ی شهر بد آب و هوا ... اصلا خوب نیست اصلا

----------


## Prison Break

پزشکی شاهرود!

----------


## mika

تو جفتش شما به هدفت میرسی 
اما ارتش به نظرم زودتر میرسی به هدفت حقوق مزایا هم تضمین شدست میفهمی که چی میگم

ولی اگه طالب این هستی که هر کاری دوست داری بکنی شاهرود گزینه مناسبیه

----------


## amirh7

پزشکی شاهرود ارتش مال کسیه که روزانه قبول نشه

----------


## shahryars

برو پزشکی الان یه دکتره هست میشناسمش جایی مطب داره که من حتی نمیرم اونجا قدم بزنم ولی تهران خونه داره...برو شاهرود اختیار زندگیت دست خودته...منم خودم پزشکی میخونم...الان که پزشک پیام آور اومده دیگه خیلی اوضاع عمومی پزشکا بهتر میشه...پزشکی ارتش یعنی اضطراب و استرس...برو همون شاهرود...تازه آب و هوا شاهرود که عالیه...تو راه مشهد رفتم کیف کردم :Yahoo (4): )))))))))))))))))))))...موفق باشی

----------


## idealist

من بودم به شخصه میرفتم شاهرود چون از مشاغل استخدامی که هر وقت جا بخان بفرستنت خوشم نمیاد. با خانواده مشورت کن تصمیم بگیر.

----------


## ahs

100 درصد شاهرود بهتره

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> سلام دوستان
> من امسال پزشکی شاهرود(دولتی) نیمسال دوم قبول شدم و کلاس هام از بهمن ماه  شروع میشه اما امروز از دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش باهام تماس گرفتن و گفتن  که اگه مایل باشم میتونم هفته آینده برای مصاحبه برم در ضمن این نکته رو هم  بگم که اسم من تو چند برابر ظرفیت پزشکی ارتش اعلام شد ولی موقع انتخاب  رشته من اصلا پزشکی ارتش رو انتخاب نکردم
> 
> مزایای پزشکی ارتش:
> 1-من ساکن کرج هستم و محل تحصیل ارتش تهران هست که نسبت به شاهرود خیلی نزدیک تره
> 2-از بدو ورود استخدام میشید و حقوق و بیمه دارید و طول دوره تحصیل جزو سابقه کار حساب میشه
> 3-نگرانی بابت آینده شغلی و اشباع شدن پزشکی عمومی ندارید
> 
> معایب پزشکی ارتش:
> ...



دوستان خوبم سوالی داشتم ... شرایط ورود به رشته های پزشکی ارتش و شاهرود چیست؟ یعنی افراد خاصی میروند ؟ و محدودیت معدل هم دارد ؟ سپاس ♥

----------


## Mojtaba93

> دوستان خوبم سوالی داشتم ... شرایط ورود به رشته های پزشکی ارتش و شاهرود چیست؟ یعنی افراد خاصی میروند ؟ و محدودیت معدل هم دارد ؟ سپاس ♥


*شرايط وضوابط عمومي واختصاصي و امتیازات داوطلبان دوره روزانه دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش و بورسيه ارتش در ساير دانشگاهها  درسال تحصیلی94-93*
*
شرايط عمومي :

*1-متدين به دين مبين اسلام و التزام عملی به ولایت مطلقه فقیه.
2-تابعيت جمهوري اسلامي ايران وايراني الاصل بودن.
3- ايمان به انقلاب اسلامي ونظام جمهوري اسلامي ايران و آمادگي فداكاري درراه تحقق اهداف آن.
4-عدم محكوميت ناشي ازاقدام عليه انقلاب ونظام جمهوري اسلامي ايران. 
5-عدم محكوميت به محروميت از خدمات دولتي.
6-عدم سابقه عضويت ويا وابستگي به احزاب وگروههاي  سياسي و الحادی و غیر قانونی.
7-عدم معروفيت به فساد اخلاقي و عدم اعتياد به مواد مخدر .
8-عدم سوء پيشينه كيفري برابر اعلام مراجع ذيصلاح.
9-سپردن تعهد كافي مبني بر پرداخت دو برابر هزينه هاي دوره آموزشي درصورت استعفاء و يا اخراج برابر قوانين و مقررات ارتش.
10- داشتن سلامت جسماني و رواني و تناسب اندام (حداقل قد 165 سانتی متر)برابر تایید مرکز معاینات پزشکی نیروی زمینی ارتش ج.ا.ا
11- نداشتن کارت معافيت پزشكي از حوزه نظام وظيفه.
*
شرايط اختصاصي :

*1- حداقل سن در هنگام پذیرش داوطلبان 16سال وحداكثر سن 22سال تمام.( مبنای احتساب سن داوطلبان در نيمسال اول 31/6/92  و براي داوطلبان نيمسال دوم 30/11/92 خواهد بود).
 2-داوطلبانی که در حال انجام خدمت مقدس سربازی در نیروهای مسلح بوده و یا آن را به اتمام رسانیده اند،مدت خدمت دوره ضرورت (خدمت مقدس سربازی) به حداکثر سن آنان(22سال) اضافه خواهد شد.
3-در زمان پذیرش 5سال به حداکثر سن داوطلبانی که از بستگان درجه یک شهدا (فرزند شهید )می باشند اضافه خواهد شد.
4-دارندگان معدل کل پايان تحصيلات  دوره  متوسطه:
 (الف) معدل كل 18 و بالاتر از آن برای داوطلبان رشته پزشکی و بورسیه پزشکی ، بورسیه دندانپزشکی و بورسیه دارو سازی.
 (ب) معدل كل 16 و بالاتر از آن برای داوطلبان رشته های پرستاری و کارشناسی پیراپزشکی .
(ج) معدل كل 14  و بالاتر از آن برای داوطلبان رشته های کاردانی فوریت های پزشکی  .
5- مشخص بودن وضعیت نظام وظیفه برای داوطلبین آقا (دارا بودن گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل برای متولدین 1373 و بعد از آن، دارا بودن گواهی پایان تحصیلات متوسطه و پیش دانشگاهی و دفترچه آماده به خدمت بدون مهر غیبت برای متولدین 1372 و قبل از آن، دارا بودن گواهی اشتغال خدمت سربازی برای داوطلبان سرباز، دارا بودن کارت پایان خدمت جهت داوطلبان منقضی خدمت ). 
6-احراز صلاحیت علمی به تائید هیئت علمی منتخب دانشگاه.
7- داوطلبانی که در دانشگاه های دولتی و غیر دولتی کشور شاغل به تحصیل می باشند بایستی در موقع پذیرش برگه تسویه حساب و یا نامه انصراف از تحصیل دانشگاه مربوطه را ارائه نمایند.
8-احراز صلاحيت مكتبي و موفقيت درمصاحبه علمي ، روانسنجي، تست ورزش وتحقيقات لازم به تائيد مرکز گزينش نزاجا.
9-داوطلبان درهنگام ثبت نام نبايستي در استخدام هيچيك از سازمانهای  دولتي و غیر دولتی باشند.
10-شرايط ادامه تحصيل در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش  ضمن رعايت ضوابط ومقررات آموزشي وزارت بهداشت درمان و آموزش پزشکی ، تابع مقررات ارتش ج.ا.ا.  نيز مي باشد.
11-دانشجويان پس از فراغت ازتحصيل جهت اشتغال  دريكي از مراكز ستاد فرماندهی آجا ،نيروهاي زميني ،هوائي ودريائي و قرارگاه پدافند در کل کشور براساس رتبه بندي معدل كل نمرات طول تحصيل تقسيم خواهند شد.
12-درصورت انصراف دانشجو ويا ارتكاب اعمالي كه موجب اخراج وي از ارتش گردد علاوه برجبران خسارات مالي (دو برابر هزينه  هاي آموزشي و آمادي) از ادامه تحصيل در رشته مربوطه در این دانشگاه محروم خواهد شد. 
13-معرفي ضامن معتبر و سپردن تعهد خدمتي برابرضوابط ومقررات ارتش درهرنقطه از كشور .
14- ارائه مجوز ادامه تحصیل از کارگزینی نیروی مربوطه برای کارکنان ارتش ج.ا.ا. ( نظامیان و کارمندان)
15- پوشيدن لباس مصوب ارتشي براي دانشجويان اين دانشگاه الزامي است.
16- فارغ التحصیلان مقاطع کاردانی و بالاتر حق ثبت نام ندارند.
17-ادامه تحصيل كاركنان پايور باستناد تبصره 2 ماده 49 قانون آجا در صورت ارائه مجوز  از نيروي مربوطه در فواصل درجات گروهبانيكمي تا استوار يكمي و كارمندان با حداكثر سن 25 سال امكان پذير مي باشد.
18-بعد از قبولي در اين دانشگاه امكان تغيير رشته و انتقال دائم در هيچ مقطع و رشته اي  وجود ندارد.
*
 امتيازات :
*
1-تحصيل در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش براي تمامي رشته ها از جمله رشته هاي بورسيه  شبانه روزي و رایگان بوده (هیچگونه هزینه ای از دانشجو دریافت نمی شود) وكليه امكانات زيست ،مسكن ،خوراك ،پوشاك ،تحصيل،بهداشت و درمان و وسايل كمك آموزشي رايگان وبه عهده ارتش جمهوري اسلامي ايران خواهد بود.
2- پس از فارغ التحصيلي دانشجويان پزشکی، بورسیه پزشکی ، دندانپزشکی و دارو سازی به درجه ستوانیکمی، دانشجویان کارشناسی پیراپزشکی به درجه ستواندومی ، دانشجویان کاردانی پیراپزشکی به درجه ستوانسومی نائل خواهند شد. در خصوص دانشجویان پرستاری از آنجائیکه استخدام آنان بصورت کارمندی می باشد، پس از فراغت از تحصیل به رتبه 11 (معادل درجه ستواندومی ) نائل می گردند.
3-به فارغ التحصیلان مدرک کاردانی، کارشناسی، دکترای حرفه ای (مطابق با رشته فارغ التحصیلی) مورد تائید وزارت بهداشت درمان و آموزش پزشکی اعطا خواهد شد.
4-دانشجو از بدو ورود و ثبت نام به استخدام رسمی ارتش ج.ا.ا.  در خواهد آمد.
5- دانشجویان در طول مدت تحصیل ماهیانه مبلغی (مشمول پرداخت حقوق برابر قانون هماهنگ پرداخت )به عنوان کمک هزینه تحصیلی دریافت خواهند نمود.
6- همچنین دانشجویان ارتش از تسهیلاتی مانند: مسكن ،حکمت کارت، دفترچه بیمه درمانی و بیمه عمر برای خود و عائله تحت تکفل و وام های مصوب برخوردار خواهند شد.
7-دانشجویان رتبه های ممتاز و نخبه كه برابر راي دانشگاه محل تحصيل خود مشمول آيين نامه هاي مربوطه باشند ضمن برخورداری از جوایز نفیس و مساعدت های لازم ، مجاز  به استفاده از سهمیه استعدادهای درخشان برای ادامه تحصیل در  مقاطع تحصیلی بعدی بدون آزمون ورودی می باشند .
8- امکان ادامه تحصیل در همه مقاطع با توجه به نياز سازمان و با هماهنگی کارگزینی نیروی مربوطه وجود دارد.
9- دانشجویان پس از فراغت از تحصیل امکان شرکت در دوره های طولی و عرضی و پودمانی در داخل و خارج از کشور را برابر روش جاری و قوانین ارتش ج.ا.ا خواهند داشت.
10- ضمنا برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر در خصوص دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش به سایت اینترنتی دانشگاه به آدرس www.ajaums.ac.ir   مراجعه نمایند.
*
نحوه اعلام نتايج:
*
1- نتايج از طريق سايت سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور به نشاني www.sanjesh.org  به اطلاع داوطلبان خواهد رسيد.
2- ثبت نام داوطلبين در اين دانشگاه  و شركت در معاينات  جسماني و مصاحبه ها به معني اگاهي از تمامي ضوابط و مقررات دانشگاه علوم پزشكي ارتش مي باشد.
3- هيچكونه مكاتبه ،تماس تلفني، اعلان واجدان شرايط ،تاريخ مراجعه معاينات پزشكي و مصاحبه حضوري  و تاريخ ثبت نام با داوطلبان از طرف اين دانشگاه صورت نخواهد گرفت.داوطلبان براي كسب هر گونه اطلاع بايد به سايت سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور مراجعه نمايند.

----------


## Mojtaba93

> سلام دوستان
> 
> 
> به نظر شما کدوم رو انتخاب کنم؟؟؟


دوست عزیز من  امسال  تموم کردم  و پزشک هستم

پسر داییم هم پزشک ارتش هست و  از من بزرگتره  و داره تخصص ارتوپد می گیره 
..................................................  ..................................................  .......................

 این که انتخاب کدوم گزینه صحیح تره بستگی به توانایی و سلایق خودتون  هست 

 که ایا می تونید در بیمارستان های نظامی خدمت کنید یا نه 

این که فقط بخواین پزشک عمومی باشید که پیشرفت  نخواهید کرد  چون تعداد پزشکان عمومی خیلی زیاده 
 و این که فکر کنید با یک پزشک عمومی شدن میتونید سرمایه دار بشید  

   رویا و تصورات اشتباهی هست  که بعضی ها متاسفانه دارن 
..................................................  ...............................................

به نظر من اگه میخواین استخدام رسمی  بشید و مزایا بیشتری داشته باشید   بورسیه ارتش برید 

 اما  اگه میتونید   تا  فوق تخصص ادامه بدید  و  چندین دلیل دیگه     که شاهرود رو انتخاب کنید 

حال ننوشتید  دانشگاه شاهرود  ازاد هست یا روزانه ملی  

موفق باشید

----------


## hengameh_a

رتبت چند شد که شاهرود قبول شدی اقای دکتر ؟

----------


## hadi r

شاهرود بهتره نه به خاطر اينكه شاهروديم نه ، اما اگه بری ارتش فقط بايد برای اونا و نيازی كه اونا دارن تخصص بگيری و اصلا آزاد نيستی اما اگه همين شاهرود ادمه بدی آقای خودتی.راستی شاهرود شهر خوبی هست يا نه؟

----------


## farhad007

> رتبت چند شد که شاهرود قبول شدی اقای دکتر ؟




2168 منطقه 2

----------


## Nastaran74

> سلام دوستان
> من امسال پزشکی شاهرود(دولتی) نیمسال دوم قبول شدم و کلاس هام از بهمن ماه شروع میشه اما امروز از دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش باهام تماس گرفتن و گفتن که اگه مایل باشم میتونم هفته آینده برای مصاحبه برم در ضمن این نکته رو هم بگم که اسم من تو چند برابر ظرفیت پزشکی ارتش اعلام شد ولی موقع انتخاب رشته من اصلا پزشکی ارتش رو انتخاب نکردم
> 
> مزایای پزشکی ارتش:
> 1-من ساکن کرج هستم و محل تحصیل ارتش تهران هست که نسبت به شاهرود خیلی نزدیک تره
> 2-از بدو ورود استخدام میشید و حقوق و بیمه دارید و طول دوره تحصیل جزو سابقه کار حساب میشه
> 3-نگرانی بابت آینده شغلی و اشباع شدن پزشکی عمومی ندارید
> 
> معایب پزشکی ارتش:
> ...


.........بنظر من پزشکی بقیه الله بهتر از همشه سربازی دیگه نمیخواد بری ازروز ورودت بورس هستی بهت حقوق میدن تازه درجه هم میدن مث همین سرهنگ و اینا فک کنم.....دقیق نمیتونم سرهنگهسرگرد خلاصه یه درجه نظامی میدن و وقتی ک تموم کردی اجازه داری خارج از سپاه هم توهر بیمارستانی ک خواستی یا هر مطبی کار کنی....کل اکتیازات ویژه ای که به سپاهیا میدن به پزشکای سپاه هم میدن

----------


## Fatemeh76

> .........بنظر من پزشکی بقیه الله بهتر از همشه سربازی دیگه نمیخواد بری ازروز ورودت بورس هستی بهت حقوق میدن تازه درجه هم میدن مث همین سرهنگ و اینا فک کنم.....دقیق نمیتونم سرهنگهسرگرد خلاصه یه درجه نظامی میدن و وقتی ک تموم کردی اجازه داری خارج از سپاه هم توهر بیمارستانی ک خواستی یا هر مطبی کار کنی....کل اکتیازات ویژه ای که به سپاهیا میدن به پزشکای سپاه هم میدن



17 آذر 93, 14:45

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام 
یکی از دوستام پزشکی  بقیه الله عمومی رو خوند، بعد بدون اینکه طرح بره ، یعنی بلافاصله بعد از تموم شدن 7 سال پزشکی ، وارد تخصص داخلی شد(گمون کنم سهمیه ای چیزی به نظامیا واسه آزمون تخصص تعلق میگیره)
نمیدونم پزشکی ارتش هم شرایطش مثل پزشکی بقیه الله باشه یا نه....!!!!!!
ولی اگه بدون طرح بشه وارد تخصص شد که عالیه.........

----------


## علی پاتر

> 2168 منطقه 2


رتبه کشوریتون؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## parisa vp

به نظر من باید شخصا انتخاب کنی. با توجه به شرایطت..
ولی اگه من بودم ارتش رو انتخاب میکردم!

----------


## farhad007

رتبه کشوریم حدودا 4200 شد

----------


## farhad007

> به نظر من باید شخصا انتخاب کنی. با توجه به شرایطت..
> ولی اگه من بودم ارتش رو انتخاب میکردم!


خیلی ممنون از این که نظرتون رو به اشتراک گذاشتید ولی من الان نزدیک یک ساله شاهرودم و تقریبا اواخر ترم 2 هستم

----------


## pardis77

اگه من بودم ارتش رو انتخاب میکردم .........شما هر چی خودتون صلاح میدونید رو باید انتخاب کنین نه اینکه بقیه بهتون بگن و بعد پشیمون شین از کارتون

----------


## Poorya.Mo

ححححخخخخ

خدا بگم چیکارتون کنه پست زیر خاکی رو اوردید بالا
نشستم دو ساعت توضیح و تفسیر نوشتم و دوست عزیز رو راهنمایی کردم !!!!!!

بعد الان دیدم ایشون ترم 2 رو هم داره تموم میکنه 

ولی خوب انتخاب درستی کردی پزشکی شاهرود خوبه موفق باشی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## pardis77

خخخخخخخخخخ واااااااااااااااااااااای

----------


## parisa vp

:Yahoo (21): ||||||||||||
عجبببب..  :Yahoo (20): 
خیلی خوبه دوست عزیز.. موفق باشی!

----------


## amirbay

این بستگی به فاز خوده آدم داره !
اگه حوصله 16 سال در خوندن داری شاهرود 
----
اگه نه قصدت پول در آوردنه  و با محدودیت های ارتش سازگاری خب بروو ارتش
ولی ارتش رو پیشنهاد نمیکنم 
محدودیت های زیادی داره 
میگ بازم بستگی به فازت داره

----------


## Reza.k

سلام
یجور سبک سنگینیه که خودتون باید انجام بدید و ببنید کدوم بیشتر براتون ایده آل تره
اگه *واقعا درسخون* هستید پزشکی ارتش خ بهتره بنظرم

----------


## m.arbaghaei

خدا خیرتون بده 

اون بابا سال 93 ی پرسید

شما سال 96 جواب میدید 

خخ

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام
> یجور سبک سنگینیه که خودتون باید انجام بدید و ببنید کدوم بیشتر براتون ایده آل تره
> اگه *واقعا درسخون* هستید پزشکی ارتش خ بهتره بنظرم


رضا جان اشتباه زدی داداش :-)) این دوستمون ک این سوالو پرسیده الان دگ بچش همسن منه :-))

----------


## masama

برو شاهرود پشیمون نشی بعدا

----------


## roxsana

> برو شاهرود پشیمون نشی بعدا


تاریخ رو نگاه کنین لطفا ....

----------


## SENIOR

این دوستمون دیگه باید فارغ التحصیل پزشکی شاهرود شده باشه .خوش بحالش

----------

